# Bruce Lee Plays Ping Pong with Nunchuka



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

A shame the man died, he truly was awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty amazing.

One of my brothers tried to show me how good he was with nunchuks once. He smacked me up side the head by accident. Needless to say, he was not nearly as good as Bruce Lee.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very impressive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazing, I wouldn't have believe it, if I hadn't seen it.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

No small wonder why, over 30 years after his death, you still can't pick up a martial arts magazine that doesn't have at least one Bruce Lee picture or article in it. The guy was freakin amazing!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've read that in his movies he had to slow his movements down so the camera could get them... his punches were so fast that a regular 24fps camera would only capture a blur and you couldn't actually see his arm move


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I've read that in his movies he had to slow his movements down so the camera could get them... his punches were so fast that a regular 24fps camera would only capture a blur and you couldn't actually see his arm move


this is true--


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frickin' Amazing!


----------

